# Smith and Morehouse in winter



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Does anyone know if you can get into Smith and Morehouse during the winter without a snowmobile? I really enjoy fishing this beautiful lake in the summer and would love to hit it during the winter as well. Alas, I don't have snowmobile.


----------



## Hoody3 (Dec 24, 2007)

Im pretty sure that if you want to get up there you would have to do it on a snowmobile. Maybe a four wheeler would make it too.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

They stop plowing at the turnoff to smith & morehouse. I think about the only way in would be by snowmobile. You might get a 4 wheeler in there if you can get to it when its really packed down & frozen.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

That is to bad, I have some really good luck there in the summer. I bet it would be a blast in the winter!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

I just looked at it on Google Earth and it is only 2.2 miles from the turnoff to the dam. Maybe I will take up cross country skiing this winter! :idea:


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

WeakenedWarrior said:


> I just looked at it on Google Earth and it is only 2.2 miles from the turnoff to the dam. Maybe I will take up cross country skiing this winter! :idea:


 Let us know. I would love to check it out. I think it would add to the adventure to snowshoe or cross country ski in.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

If you have never snowshoed or X country skied before, do it a few times without the fishing gear first.
You could ski into places like S & M but be prepared. You will want to go very light on gear. I don't know how you would get an auger to fit into your backpack. 
If you knew that others would be there by snowmobile, you could have them take the gear and you could just enjoy the walk in.
Be careful!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Grandpa D said:


> If you have never snowshoed or X country skied before, do it a few times without the fishing gear first.


I have done it a few times, but it has been a while. Good advice.



Grandpa D said:


> I don't know how you would get an auger to fit into your backpack.


I would take my small Jet Sled, add some extra rope to it, and pull it behind me. Shouldn't be too hard. In fact, I may even leave the auger at home :shock: and use an ice-axe or hatchet instead. I guess it would just depend on how late in the season I can get up there. Definitely good advice about going light though. My sled doesn't hold A LOT of gear. Probably just a bucket, a couple of rods, tackle, food and drink, skimmer and something to cut through the ice with, and my boots, snow pants and parka (wouldn't want to wear those extra layers while skiing uphill pulling a sled). The trip back to the truck should be fun -- all downhill! This is actually starting to sound like a fun adventure! _O-


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I would think that would be a LOOOONNNNNNG 2.2 miles pulling anything up-hill. It might not sound like alot of stuff in the sled, But it sure gets heavier the farther you go!!!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I used to X country ski 7 miles into a cabin each winter.
It can be done, but it's slow and a lot of work.
The 2.2 miles with a sled will be very slow, but you can do it.
The reward of getting to the lake would be worth it.
Just remember how long it will take to get there and back out.
Add this to the time left for fishing.
Have a great trip but plan it well and be safe.
Take a camera!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

If anyone is really looking for a workout I will offer to ride in the jet sled as you pull me to the lake. In return on the downhill side I will pull you back as we sled down the hill. Any takers?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> If anyone is really looking for a workout I will offer to ride in the jet sled as you pull me to the lake. In return on the downhill side I will pull you back as we sled down the hill. Any takers?


That sounds like a pretty good deal your offering up there. The roads not too steep , So you might have a tough time on the downhill pull too.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

My family has a cabin up that way. Its actually further up the canyon than S&M. I don't know if its just because its a smaller body of water, and the water isn't as still, but there's a lake up there that only freezes around the edges. So I'm not sure if S&M even freezes over completely.  . Maybe it does being on the north slope. As for the walk, its not all that steep, and that road sees a lot of snowmobile traffic, so I would think it wouldn't be too hard to get to the lake. Like the others said, just plan enough time.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Don’t know if this helps, but if the road gets a lot of snowmobile traffic, the snow will be packed down fairly well. That being the case, an ATV could be used on the snowmobile tracks to get close to the lake and then a short hike out on to the ice. If you have use of an ATV.


----------



## visser (Oct 20, 2007)

This discussion is making me wonder when the road to Smith and Morehouse opens. I was planning on taking my dad up there when he comes to visit at the end of April. Will it be accessible by then?

Sorry to hijack the thread


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I have been on that road in waste high snow into the middle of may. I think with the snowpack this year , its going to be a little later. I know the camp ground up there opens around memorial weekend, & usually they have to plow access to the campground. It is usually pretty good road towards the end of april up to the dam itself, but anything after that gets pretty nasty with snow.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

One other thing to think about if you x-country ski in there. Bring some extra cothes with you, chances are you are going to sweat a bucket or two on your way in. You could get pretty cold if you keep them wet clothes on, even with technical fabrics. Your body will really cool down once you are done.

Good Luck, I may have to do that trip myself this winter, sounds fun. It's a really nice area.


----------

